# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  Interesting Aquarium shops in Singapore?

## Ting

Hi all,

I'm Ting from Singapore. I've been into planted tanks for sometime, and have been looking for planted/fish shops in Singapore. 

My regular shops are AquaStar in Yishun, Nature Aquarium in Balestier, and the one next to Nature Aquarium, Fish farms in Pasir Ris and Choa Chu Kang...

But my lists seems to be getting shorter  :Sad:  

Hope someone out here can help me find new shops to fill up my weekends.

 :Very Happy:  
Ting

----------


## damnit

There are a few others ... CF at Serangoon, Mermaid at AMK, Bioplast at Boon Keng, Keong Seong at Havelock, Fu Wo at Jurong
... the list goes on  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Come to think of it, will be heading to Teo's farm any day this week. Welcome to tag along if you are keen  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ting

> There are a few others ... CF at Serangoon, Mermaid at AMK, Bioplast at Boon Keng, Keong Seong at Havelock, Fu Wo at Jurong
> ... the list goes on  
> 
> Come to think of it, will be heading to Teo's farm any day this week. Welcome to tag along if you are keen


Thanks alot, guess I'll give it a miss. I'm thinking of trying the one at Amk. btw, where's the exact location of Mermaid?

Anyone interested in creating a list of shops that specialise in planters? I thought this might be very helpful for everyone? I tried yellow pages but there's too many shops listed but donno what they specialise in. 

pls support  :Surprised:

----------


## stormhawk

Hi Ting,

There's a list of LFSes that deal with planted stuff and you can find these lists on Petfrd.com or Aquaticquotient.com

Yellow Pages only lists a certain number of shops that have decided to be featured in it.. mind you they have to pay to be included if I remember correctly.

Mermaid should be at Ang Mo Kio Ave 10, if my memory serves me right. You should however tag along with Joe here to Teo's farm if you ever have the chance.

----------


## damnit

Btw went down to Mermaid and they have closed shop  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## TS168

> Btw went down to Mermaid and they have closed shop


Hi Joe, How your crypt and shrimp? Think you have stop this wonderful hobby for sometime.

mermaid has closed for afew month...
Think no more real planted shop around amk/bishan.

I think the better one now? around this area is ecoculture ...

U can drop by his shop... he might has some nice crypt... 

Saw your 5FT tank... need alot more plants...

----------


## damnit

hi ts, yeah i stopped the hobby for a few months as i shifted house and sold off everything except the filters  :Smile:  ... now i'm back with a vengeance  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

besides the 5ft, will set up another 1.5ft tank for shrimps too ... w00t  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ting

> Btw went down to Mermaid and they have closed shop


thanx guys for the info, I was thinking of trying mermaid this weekend...

anyway that day visited wu hu/ Ben's shop, and wow it's much bigger than the previous one... hee... now got one more shop on my list to jalan jalan.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Ting

----------


## damnit

_post removed_

----------


## timebomb

Joe,

Please take note that we discourage posts that are "of interest to only one user" to be sent to the forum. If you have something to ask Ting and it's a private matter between the 2 of you, I will appreciate it very much if you use the "private message" function to do this. Thank you.

Loh K L

----------


## Chuah CS

Hi all,

Can anyone provide the contact number of Teo's Farm? I am looking for Downoi now and it's not available in Kuala Lumpur. Need to call to check whether is it possible for them to make special delivery to Kuala Lumpur.

Thanks.

----------


## damnit

My apologies, Kwek Leong  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

